# Six Sigma/AutoCAD/ProE Training



## crimsoneye (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello,

I want to keep my career options open and would like to gain more specialized training.

How do I go about getting Six Sigma/ProE/AutoCAD training. I have bought books for the latter and used them, but I want to know if anyone has any other ideas.

In addition, I would like to become a patent agent, has anyone taken the USPTO exam?

In need of some guidance....


----------



## MGX (Dec 2, 2008)

You can download free trials from Autodesk's website, but I would avoid autocad for anything mechanical.

You'll get no love from Pro/E but I think solidworks might have a free 30 day license/30 day student license.

If you want to get more in-depth you should be able to audit a night course at a community college.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2008)

That's quite the diverse skill-set you are aiming for. Typically, if you have a job that requires any of those skills, your company will pay for them and find somebody to execute the training. Barring that, you will be responsible for hunting down the training company and paying for it, which will undoubtedly be expensive.

There are a few highly respected colleges that have online training programs for Six Sigma. The problem is that the ones with a low reputation are pretty much useless, but the ones with a good reputation are very expensive. Also, if you get a job with a company that requires SS, they will likely want to get you re-trained in their implementation of it. So, what I'm saying, is that it probably isn't worth your time to pursue this certification on your own. You could apply to jobs that require the certification, then agree to accept a lower salary until you complete the training. I investigated taking SS courses for a while, but decided that it wasn't worth it.

The AutoCAD and ProE training could be provided by an Autodesk distributor or 3rd party training provider. The latter will be more expensive since their only product is selling training services while the distributor will gain something from your training (i.e. more sales of Autodesk products). Either way, you would have better luck getting this training if you already had a job that required you to use the software packages.

I know nothing about the USPTO exam.


----------



## SkyWarp (Dec 2, 2008)

crimsoneye said:


> Hello,
> I want to keep my career options open and would like to gain more specialized training.
> 
> How do I go about getting Six Sigma/ProE/AutoCAD training. I have bought books for the latter and used them, but I want to know if anyone has any other ideas.
> ...


 Your first and last statements seem to contradict.
ProE has gotten some good updates in the last few years that make it easier to use, but it's not intuitive at all, IMO, it would take considerably more effort to become comfortable with it versus AutoCAD. I have seen step by step lessons that I think were generated by PTC but I'm not sure if they publish them for consumers. Some guys I used to work with went to a 5 day training seminar at U of Phoenix (might have been distance learning), they came back and knew the basics, but not much else.

A lot of companies will pay for you to take relevant training, and many larger companies have online programs where you can take any available course you like for free.


----------



## MGX (Dec 2, 2008)

SkyWarp said:


> Your first and last statements seem to contradict.
> ProE has gotten some good updates in the last few years that make it easier to use, but it's not intuitive at all, IMO, it would take considerably more effort to become comfortable with it versus AutoCAD. I have seen step by step lessons that I think were generated by PTC but I'm not sure if they publish them for consumers. Some guys I used to work with went to a 5 day training seminar at U of Phoenix (might have been distance learning), they came back and knew the basics, but not much else.
> 
> A lot of companies will pay for you to take relevant training, and many larger companies have online programs where you can take any available course you like for free.


Pro/E is a pain in the ass, even after taking a 16 week course I still got tripped up easily. I suppose if I used it every day it wouldn't be such a nuisance. I've found Solidworks much easier and faster to learn, but I think Pro/E is more powerful from an analysis viewpoint.

In addition, many companies use different canned software so I would hold off unless you just want to learn.


----------



## crimsoneye (Dec 3, 2008)

I just really want to learn. I don't want any doors closed in my face because I don't know some program or other skill set.

Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2008)

I enjoyed using Inventor when I was teaching. Early versions were a little buggy.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 3, 2008)

crimsoneye said:


> Hello,
> I want to keep my career options open and would like to gain more specialized training.
> 
> How do I go about getting Six Sigma/ProE/AutoCAD training. I have bought books for the latter and used them, but I want to know if anyone has any other ideas.
> ...


If your company reimburses for tuition, you can work towards on an MSETM (http://www.msetm.com) at Oklahoma State University, and take the Six Sigma classes. You can also get some business classes in the program at the same time.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I enjoyed using Inventor when I was teaching. Early versions were a little buggy.


I loved using inventor. Nothing like extruding a penis/ball combination while listening to a lecture!


----------



## mdb (Dec 19, 2008)

crimsoneye said:


> In addition, I would like to become a patent agent, has anyone taken the USPTO exam?


I'm a patent attorney, so I've taken the USPTO exam. I would put the difficulty on par with the PE exam, although they are difficult in different ways. I took the exam after I had a few years doing patent work at a law form. It helped to have a general understanding of the patent system when I started studying. If you have any specific questions, I'd be happy to answer them.

I'm curious - how much do you know about being a patent agent? A lot of people don't realize how much of the job is writing. I'd say its at least 50% of the job, so if you don't enjoy enjoy writing, you will be absolutely miserable.

I did structural design work for an aerospace company for 15 years before going to law school. There are days that I miss doing engineering work, but I still get to work with a lot of new technology and overall, I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## crimsoneye (Dec 20, 2008)

mdb said:


> I'm a patent attorney, so I've taken the USPTO exam. I would put the difficulty on par with the PE exam, although they are difficult in different ways. I took the exam after I had a few years doing patent work at a law form. It helped to have a general understanding of the patent system when I started studying. If you have any specific questions, I'd be happy to answer them.
> I'm curious - how much do you know about being a patent agent? A lot of people don't realize how much of the job is writing. I'd say its at least 50% of the job, so if you don't enjoy enjoy writing, you will be absolutely miserable.
> 
> I did structural design work for an aerospace company for 15 years before going to law school. There are days that I miss doing engineering work, but I still get to work with a lot of new technology and overall, I'm glad I made the switch.


Thanks for the information.

I know that taking and passing the FE or receiving a bachelors in engineering allow you to sit for the test. I know that it requires comparing patent applications against various regulations and existing inventions.

Could you tell me what the average day is like? I would like to do something similar to your career path, a few years of engineering work (making sure to attain my PE), perhaps become a patent agent, and once I tire of engineering. I want to become a chef, but that's later.

Any information about the USPTO test, studying, best time to take it, and the job itself would be much appreciated.


----------



## HVACstevie (Dec 21, 2008)

crimsoneye said:


> Hello,
> I want to keep my career options open and would like to gain more specialized training.
> 
> How do I go about getting Six Sigma/ProE/AutoCAD training. I have bought books for the latter and used them, but I want to know if anyone has any other ideas.
> ...



If there is a chance you'll end up working for an AE firm I suggest learning AutoCAD. Just get a free/cheap copy and start drawing. HVAC designers don't get paid a ton, but the seem to be in demand and it's a pretty easy gig.


----------



## crimsoneye (Dec 22, 2008)

HVACstevie said:


> If there is a chance you'll end up working for an AE firm I suggest learning AutoCAD. Just get a free/cheap copy and start drawing. HVAC designers don't get paid a ton, but the seem to be in demand and it's a pretty easy gig.


Thanks!


----------

